# Laptop Gehäuse geht auseinander, noch irgendwie zu reparieren?



## Ericson23 (9. März 2020)

*Laptop Gehäuse geht auseinander, noch irgendwie zu reparieren?*

Hallo,

ich habe seit längerem ein Problem mit meinem Laptop und wollte mal fragen ob man den noch irgendwie reparieren könnte oder man ihn umständlich in einen Desktop PC umbauen kann? 

Und zwar trennt sich der obere Teil vom unteren und wenn es zusammen geklappt wird oder frei herum steht, kippt der obere Teil nach hinten und geht er kaputt. Der Laptop steht auch nur noch angelehnt. Die linke Halterung vom Laptop ist auch sehr locker.

Er läuft aber noch!

Was meint ihr, könnte man dies noch irgendwie reparieren?


----------



## pedi (9. März 2020)

*AW: Laptop Gehäuse geht auseinander, noch irgendwie zu reparieren?*

ich würde sagen, ist ein fall für den wertstoffhof.


----------



## fotoman (9. März 2020)

*AW: Laptop Gehäuse geht auseinander, noch irgendwie zu reparieren?*

Für "meinen" Laptop würde ich im Netz eine Anleitung zum Displaytausch suchen, mir auf eBay ein Display (inkl. Gehäuse) für ein paar Euro kaufen und es tauschen. Alternativ könnte man  auch ein identisches Ersatzgerät mit defekter Elektronik und intaktem Gehäuse suchen und die Elektronik verfrachten. Aber auch dafür muss man zu allererst mal in Erfahrung bringen, was es für ein Gerät ist und ob sich der ganze Aufwand überhaupt lohnt.

Vieleicht ist es ja ein sündhaft teures und recht modernes Gerät,  da mögen sich auch ein paar hundert Euro Reparaturkosten (wenn man es  selber nicht kann) lohnen.

Wenn ich ehtrlich bin würde ich das mit meinem 8 Jahre alten Thinkpad nicht machen und wäre froh, endlich einen Grund gefunden zu haben, mir einen Nachfolger zu kaufen. Bis dahin würde er einfach in der Dockingstation verbleiben und am Desktop-Monitor genutzt (was muss mna dafür umbauen?).


----------



## Ericson23 (10. März 2020)

*AW: Laptop Gehäuse geht auseinander, noch irgendwie zu reparieren?*

Ist ein eher einfacher Office Laptop mit einem einfachem Intel HD 550 Graphic Chip und einem älteren Intel Pentium Prozessor.
Hat schon ca. 8 Jahre auf dem Buckel.


----------



## flx23 (10. März 2020)

*AW: Laptop Gehäuse geht auseinander, noch irgendwie zu reparieren?*

Für einen einfachen Consumer Laptop sind 8 Jahre schon mal ein Wort.
Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir etwas neues suchen, so schade es auch um die oft noch gut funktionierende Hardware ist. Aber bei solchen Fehlerbildern ist meist ein Wurm in der Konstruktion drin. Habe gerade selbst das Problem mit einem 4 Jahre alten Lenovo laptop/ultrabook.

Ich für meinen Teil habe daraus gelernt und werde mir voraussichtlich nur noch business Laptops als Gebrauchtware von alternate oder Sims-it-Shop holen. Das hat den Vorteil das hier auch das Gehäuse entsprechend solide gebaut ist und somit nicht unbedingt vor der Hardware stirbt. Denn im Consumer Bereich zählt oft nur was unter der Haube ist und das möglichst billig. Und somit spart dann jeder am Gehäuse und packt top Hardware in ein Gehäuse was schon beim schief anschauen wackelt und knartzt... :-/


----------



## Ericson23 (10. März 2020)

*AW: Laptop Gehäuse geht auseinander, noch irgendwie zu reparieren?*

Fand den Vorschlag mit dem Displaywechsel ganz interessant. Aber müsste den dann zu Hause selber austauschen und habe da keine Erfahrung. Wenn so ein Display nur 50€ kosten würde, wäre das noch ok.  Jedenfalls kann ich mit dem nirgends mehr hin. Der würde mir nur auseinander fallen und wäre dann Schrott.

Da die Laptops nun mal vergleichsweise um einiges teurer sind als ein PC mit den selben Hardwarekomponenten, wäre mir das auch zu viel 400€ für einen Office Laptop ohne solide - gute Grafikkarte und nur mit ausreichendem Prozessor auszugeben. Für 350€ bekommt man teilweise nicht mal welche mit einem Full HD Display.  Notebooks werden echt nicht richtig günstiger.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2020)

*AW: Laptop Gehäuse geht auseinander, noch irgendwie zu reparieren?*



Ericson23 schrieb:


> Fand den Vorschlag mit dem Displaywechsel ganz interessant.


Ich würde irgendwie reparieren, Heißkleber, Epoxidharz, etc. Es muss doch bei so einer alten Gutke nicht gut aussehen. Ein acht Jahre alter Pentium reicht auch heute weiterhin für Office und ko. Konvertierung von 4K Videos wird knapp werden, aber dafür bedarf es keiner Grafikkarte. Das beherrschen IPGs ab Skylake perfekt und mit wenig Energieverbrauch. Was mein i5-7200 grade so schafft, also 8K Videos flüssig zu konvertieren, bedeutet bei meiner GTX 980TI ohne spezielle Dekodierungskerne locker 40% Leistungsniveau.



Ericson23 schrieb:


> Da die Laptops nun mal vergleichsweise um einiges teurer sind als ein PC mit den selben Hardwarekomponenten, wäre mir das auch zu viel 400€ für einen Office Laptop ohne solide - gute Grafikkarte und nur mit ausreichendem Prozessor auszugeben. Für 350€ bekommt man teilweise nicht mal welche mit einem Full HD Display.  Notebooks werden echt nicht richtig günstiger.


Och, es gibt schnelle und günstige Laptops
Notebooks mit Display-Auflösung: 1920x1080, CPU-Serie Intel: Core i-3000/Core i-7000/Core i-8000/Core i-9000/Pentium Gold/Pentium Gold G/Pentium Silver N, RAM: ab 8GB Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## shootme55 (10. März 2020)

*AW: Laptop Gehäuse geht auseinander, noch irgendwie zu reparieren?*

So wie ich das sehe hast du nichts zu verlieren. Also erstmal Festplatte raus damit die Daten sicher sind, und dann gleich mal im Internet auf den Gebrauchtportalen nach dem Modell suchen. Wenn da ei  defektes Gerät dabei ist bei dem das Gehäuse noch OK ist würd ich schon mal max. 50 Euro reinstecken. Wenn nicht, Teile vorsichtig zerlegen und mit entsprechenden Klebern arbeiten. Im schlimmsten Fall hast du 10 Euro für Kleber ausgegeben und musst dir trotzdem einen Neuen kaufen. Im besten Fall hält er wieder ein paar Jahre und du kannst stolz auf dein Werk sein, deinem Geldbeutel und der Umwelt zu Liebe.


----------



## fotoman (10. März 2020)

*AW: Laptop GehÃ¤use geht auseinander, noch irgendwie zu reparieren?*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Also erstmal Festplatte raus


Falls in dem immer noch unbekannzten Gerät wirklich neben einem mobilen Pentium noch eine Festplatte werkelt, wundert mich die Einschätzung als Office-Tauglich in der heutigen Zeit.



Ericson23 schrieb:


> Ist ein eher einfacher Office Laptop mit einem  einfachem Intel HD 550 Graphic Chip und einem älteren Intel Pentium  Prozessor.
> Hat schon ca. 8 Jahre auf dem Buckel.


Einen Intel Graphics 550 gab es nicht, der Intel Iris Graphics 550 wäre von 2015, also einiges neuer.

U.U. ist der "Intel HD Graphics 5500" gemeint. Den gab es aber laut Notebookcheck auch nicht in einem Pentium sondern mind. in einem Intel Core i3-5005U.

Ein 8 Jahre alter (mobiler) Pentium wäre eher ein Intel® Pentium® G860T oder Pentium G645T, und dessen Weiternutzung (nach 50-100€ Investition) hat für mich heutzutage noch nicht einmal etwas mit Umweltschonung zu tun.

Wenn ich dann solche Angebote sehe
Lenovo ThinkPad T450s Core i5-5300U 8Gb 180Gb SSD 14``FHD 1920x1080 IPS Cam W10  | eBay
(soll wohl ein 15,6" Gerät mit FullHD-Display sein, einen x230 bekommt man schon ab 150€) dann wäre mir ohne jegliche Erfahung (und vermutlich auch ohne das passende Werkzeug) der Reparaturversuch des alten Gerätes noch nicht einmal 100€ wert. Aber auch sowas kann man erst entscheiden, wenn man weiss, um welches Gerät es sich handelt und ob man es überhaupt zerstörungsfrei zerlegen und wieder zusammen setzen könnte.


----------



## Ericson23 (10. März 2020)

*AW: Laptop Gehäuse geht auseinander, noch irgendwie zu reparieren?*

Der Modellname ist TOSHIBA Satellite C870-1HP den ich in der Eingabeaufforderung (mit wmic csproduct get name) gefunden habe.
Prozessor: Intel Pentium CPU B960 mit 2x 2,2 GHz 
Grafikchip: einfach nur Intel HD Graphics


----------



## soulstyle (10. März 2020)

*AW: Laptop Gehäuse geht auseinander, noch irgendwie zu reparieren?*

Ich habe einen 10 Jahre alten Acer Aspire 4820TG und der läuft ohne original Display. 
Hat mit Kabelbruch und Displayaussetzer geschwächelt.

Display demontiert und externen Monitor angeklemmt und paar Jahre als Desktop Pc genutzt.


Nun werkelt es seit 4 Jahren mit dem Programm NAS4free wunder bar.


----------



## Ericson23 (10. März 2020)

*AW: Laptop Gehäuse geht auseinander, noch irgendwie zu reparieren?*

Wenn ich da irgendwas ausbauen sollte, müsste ich es ja auch umdrehen, das wird schon nicht klappen. 
Also entweder in nächster Zeit es mit einem Kleber versuchen oder einen neuen holen. Aber ich glaube mit dem Kleber wird das nichts.  
Eher einen neuen dann in nächster Zeit.


----------

